# going lower



## Cap'n SX (Apr 15, 2005)

im looking into getting my 200sx lowered. those who have done it, how low did you go and how much did it cost you?
thanks


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Start by reading the post at the top of the Suspension & Brakes forum, Sticky on Sentra Lowering Springs.

Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You guys knock this crap off in the automotive sections of the forum... go play in OT... This person had a legit question.. we are here to help those in need of information not to make fun of them...

Read the Sentra.net Tech section on suspension.. start with the Basic Rules part

good luck


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

if you wanna go with springs, then get kyb agx shocks, with a motivational engineering rear shock mount, koni bump stops, and hyperco springs( 1.5' drop i believe)

if you wanna go w/ a lower drop, KYB AGX's, with ground control coilovers, also get the motivational engineering rear shock mounts, and the koni bumpstops with them, they will make the drop safer (and you can drop the GC CO up to 3'), of coarse teins and B&G are also great set ups

good luck, def read up on the sticky for the sentra suspension set up, and def. check out the good/bad coilover list. you will be amazed how many are crappy out there both stickies are in the brake and suspension part of NF.com

luck good :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yes the ground controls can be droped to 3 inches. but on normal struts you wil run into the same problem as if you had sport lines. on AGX's you cant drop the ground controls more the 1.5. if you get the shortend konis from motivational or on sr20forum then you gain 2 inches more of strut travel and can lower the car even more. go to www.sr20forum.com and search for "shortend koni" or "koni inserts" it should help you out.


----------



## Cap'n SX (Apr 15, 2005)

thank you
i appreciate it


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

I went ahead and bought the agx,,, with b14 rear and b13 front

that leaves me to get ground control (i know there are others but i wanted this one).. my only problem is that with the agx combo of b14/b13,, with the ground control, should i get the same setup? or b14 all around..

I own a b14, going to put on the mounts (if a GB starts), and koni bumpstops (b14)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

nope, b14 all around for the gc's


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> nope, b14 all around for the gc's


There is no difference between the B14 and B13 GC's as you choose your own springs and the collars are the same...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wes said:


> There is no difference between the B14 and B13 GC's as you choose your own springs and the collars are the same...


oh.... thanks for the clarification :thumbup:


----------

